# Video trailer of my haunt reactions



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

My brother edited this together from our 2009 footage. It is the intro to the DVD we made of guest reactions/scares. Enjoy!






charlie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice editing


----------

